# Pig slaughter and butcher outdoor temps



## GalloLoco (Apr 13, 2016)

So, I've raised 3 Tamworths to pretty close to slaughter weight now and I'm preparing to slaughter and butcher the first. This is my first time, and I'm going purely on what I've learned from word of mouth, youtube, various sites, and Craig Meyer's butchering DVD. The only thing I'm really unsure of is how to manage things given the warm outside temperature here in NW Virginia. Is this even something I should consider undertaking? I was thinking of doing the initial kill/skin/eviscerate as quickly as possible. And then quartering and storing on ice overnight to cool. I'd really prefer to not use a commercial slaughterhouse, but I will if necessary.


----------



## sang (Aug 23, 2013)

If possible, I would wait until around October, there should be some nights into the 40's by then. Another problem with warm temps outside are flies, with temps below 50 they are not as much a problem.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Since you're probably going to keep doing this, tool up for the job. We built a low cost, 6'x6' walk-in cooler not to be dependent on the weather....which isn't all that dependable as it turns out.

Used door off Craig's List $400.
Used 12,000 BTU window AC, also CL. $100
Coolbot controller so the AC will keep running to take the room down to mid-30 range.
https://www.storeitcold.com/ $315

2" foam (doubled) for walls/ceiling, some white fiberglass panels from Lowes, another 2-300 bucks.

Less than $1200 total, been used for years now, will for many more. We use it for pork, beef, cooling venison, cooling meat chickens, cooling/curing potatoes, etc. Once you have one, you'll do a lot more stuff than you'd think.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

TnAndy said:


> Since you're probably going to keep doing this, tool up for the job. We built a low cost, 6'x6' walk-in cooler not to be dependent on the weather....which isn't all that dependable as it turns out.
> 
> Used door off Craig's List $400.
> Used 12,000 BTU window AC, also CL. $100
> ...


Nice!

So you had to "hot wire" the air conditioner so its own thermostat wouldn't shut it down?


----------



## GalloLoco (Apr 13, 2016)

TnAndy said:


> Since you're probably going to keep doing this, tool up for the job. We built a low cost, 6'x6' walk-in cooler not to be dependent on the weather....which isn't all that dependable as it turns out.
> 
> Used door off Craig's List $400.
> Used 12,000 BTU window AC, also CL. $100
> ...


That is pretty amazing. And that site is way more informative and instructional than I would have expected. If I owned the place I lived in, I might consider this. I may investigate a mobile version and start putting money aside in the meantime.


----------



## jordie (May 12, 2016)

GalloLoco said:


> So, I've raised 3 Tamworths to pretty close to slaughter weight now and I'm preparing to slaughter and butcher the first. This is my first time, and I'm going purely on what I've learned from word of mouth, youtube, various sites, and Craig Meyer's butchering DVD. The only thing I'm really unsure of is how to manage things given the warm outside temperature here in NW Virginia. Is this even something I should consider undertaking? I was thinking of doing the initial kill/skin/eviscerate as quickly as possible. And then quartering and storing on ice overnight to cool. I'd really prefer to not use a commercial slaughterhouse, but I will if necessary.


we don't own a cool room we do our pigs late afternoon and put a cotton meat bag around
the carcass and leave it to hang over night either from the bucket of the tractor or from the verandah roof. high enough so the foxes don't come in for a feed...Next morning are up early 4.30am - 5 am. take the hand saw and cut in half down the spine
bring the halves in to the kitchen on to a clean bench and begin butchering the carcass..... have it in the freezer in next to know time.


----------



## GalloLoco (Apr 13, 2016)

jordie said:


> we don't own a cool room we do our pigs late afternoon and put a cotton meat bag around
> the carcass and leave it to hang over night either from the bucket of the tractor or from the verandah roof. high enough so the foxes don't come in for a feed...Next morning are up early 4.30am - 5 am. take the hand saw and cut in half down the spine
> bring the halves in to the kitchen on to a clean bench and begin butchering the carcass..... have it in the freezer in next to know time.


I would be able to hang indoors in my workshop. What temps do you usually do this in?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Murby said:


> Nice!
> 
> So you had to "hot wire" the air conditioner so its own thermostat wouldn't shut it down?


Yes, that is what the Coolbot does.....it applies a small amount of heat to the AC sensor to 'fool' it into thinking the room is warmer than it really is....so it continues to run. Most of them will shut down in the mid-low 60 range, but if it continues to run, you can take a well insulated room down in the mid 30's.

A commercial refrigeration unit does it faster, and if you plan to 'walk-in' the cooler a lot (gaining heat), commercial of course is the way to go...but for what I use it for, it works perfect.

I can set the unit (12k BTU Samsung) on 'energy save' mode, and it shuts down at the temp set on the Coolbot so the fan doesn't run 24hrs/day.


----------



## joecarrr (Jul 16, 2008)

GalloLoco said:


> I would be able to hang indoors in my workshop. What temps do you usually do this in?


30-40 degrees is what I've heard. If I get a deer and it's warmer than that, I will either butcher right away or take it to a processor. 

I did my own last year but I didn't have a place to hang them. It was too warm so I had the local butcher kill, gut, skin and cut them in half. He hung them for a week in his cooler. Cost me $35 each. I learned everything from youtube. The only problem I had was getting good bone in pork chops with a hand meat saw. I might take the loin in to be cut on a band saw this year. Good luck!


----------



## GalloLoco (Apr 13, 2016)

joecarrr said:


> 30-40 degrees is what I've heard. If I get a deer and it's warmer than that, I will either butcher right away or take it to a processor.
> 
> I did my own last year but I didn't have a place to hang them. It was too warm so I had the local butcher kill, gut, skin and cut them in half. He hung them for a week in his cooler. Cost me $35 each. I learned everything from youtube. The only problem I had was getting good bone in pork chops with a hand meat saw. I might take the loin in to be cut on a band saw this year. Good luck!


Is this service something that is common? I would love to be able to pay to use a meat cooler.


----------



## jordie (May 12, 2016)

GalloLoco said:


> I would be able to hang indoors in my workshop. What temps do you usually do this in?


late afternoon in spring and some times in winter, cant light a fire in summer as we are banned from that ....so i guess it might be some where around 10 - 12*C


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

joecarrr said:


> I learned everything from youtube.


Do you feel what you learned from youtube was sufficient enough to do the job correctly the first time? 
I'm going through that now and am wondering if what I gain from youtube will be enough to not screw it up...



> The only problem I had was getting good bone in pork chops with a hand meat saw. I might take the loin in to be cut on a band saw this year. Good luck!


I just bought a Hobart 5216D last month for this very reason.. Tore it down to its last screw, refurbished every part, and I'm in the process of reassembling everything. The entire machine is stainless and aluminum with only a few cast iron parts. 
Bought some 316 stainless steel paint that's USDA approved for food equipment and re-coated all carbon steel parts after sandblasting. 

Paid $400 for the saw, cost me about $200 in supplies and parts to rebuild it. Looks like its brand new!

We bought some 60lb piglets back in November.. they're about 325lb now.. Hoping to get them to 400 to 500 by the time the Michigan weather cools down to the 30 degree range.


----------



## GalloLoco (Apr 13, 2016)

Murby said:


> Do you feel what you learned from youtube was sufficient enough to do the job correctly the first time?
> I'm going through that now and am wondering if what I gain from youtube will be enough to not screw it up...


I've had to piece together the information both from numerous videos, and a few different books and I'm sure it'll be an experience wrought with learning opportunities, but it appears to be accessible. The only thing I'd prefer is a single, coherent video with the first-timer in mind. That would make me feel a bit more comfortable.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

GalloLoco said:


> I've had to piece together the information both from numerous videos, and a few different books and I'm sure it'll be an experience wrought with learning opportunities, but it appears to be accessible. The only thing I'd prefer is a single, coherent video with the first-timer in mind. That would make me feel a bit more comfortable.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXPmxWEXrRU[/ame]

One of the best i have seen on UTube to butcher hog.(Cutting up the Hog)

I have seen one on how to shoot and process the pig. It is good also if you need it i can looke for it.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

I just downloaded all the instruction videos on this website:

http://anatomyofthrift.com/

Watched half of the first one and it looks pretty good so I downloaded all three.. 

I have a bunch of youtube video's already downloaded too.. bits of different information in each one that I'll probably end up using.

The first time I do my own pig, I'll probably end up setting up a spare 32 inch computer monitor in the garage where I plan to do this and just hit the pause button whenever I need to catch up. Not sure how I could make it any easier..


----------



## GalloLoco (Apr 13, 2016)

gerold said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXPmxWEXrRU
> 
> One of the best i have seen on UTube to butcher hog.(Cutting up the Hog)
> 
> I have seen one on how to shoot and process the pig. It is good also if you need it i can looke for it.


I agree. I plan to follow this specific video for the butcher portion.


----------



## GalloLoco (Apr 13, 2016)

Murby said:


> I just downloaded all the instruction videos on this website:
> 
> http://anatomyofthrift.com/
> 
> ...


Those are definitely great videos. I've seen them before but they don't include the Slaughter portion of the processing. He makes a step-by-step instructional video with the first-timer in mind. If anyone is considering purchasing this, PM me. I think he's a bit steep on his ask, but half would make it much more palatable. 

http://www.farmsteadmeatsmith.com/shop/collections/pig-slaughter-collection/


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

There is not a lot that you can do wrong. It will be a great learning experience and it will all be good and nutritious food! If the cut does not look exactly like the one from the meat market, it will still eat the same. You only have to please yourself and there will not be a test when you are done. Allow your self plenty of time so you do not feel rushed and enjoy your adventure. Experience is something we have to gain on our own.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

GalloLoco said:


> So, I've raised 3 Tamworths to pretty close to slaughter weight now and I'm preparing to slaughter and butcher the first. This is my first time, and I'm going purely on what I've learned from word of mouth, youtube, various sites, and Craig Meyer's butchering DVD. The only thing I'm really unsure of is how to manage things given the warm outside temperature here in NW Virginia. Is this even something I should consider undertaking? I was thinking of doing the initial kill/skin/eviscerate as quickly as possible. And then quartering and storing on ice overnight to cool. I'd really prefer to not use a commercial slaughterhouse, but I will if necessary.


I do most of my butchering in the fall and winter. The green flies drives me crazy in the hot weather.


----------



## raisinem (Jul 27, 2016)

We always kill in the fall if we are going to be making hams and such we salt cure ours and its best to do in the cold winter months typically around Thanksgiving or so. We will kill some in the summer for people who are BBQ ing them.


----------



## joecarrr (Jul 16, 2008)

GalloLoco said:


> Is this service something that is common? I would love to be able to pay to use a meat cooler.



You would have to call your local butchers and see if they would do something like that. I called and told them what I was looking to do and they gave me a price. I'm not sure if other butchers would do the same.


----------



## joecarrr (Jul 16, 2008)

Murby said:


> Do you feel what you learned from youtube was sufficient enough to do the job correctly the first time?
> I'm going through that now and am wondering if what I gain from youtube will be enough to not screw it up...
> 
> 
> ...



I think that I watched every youtube and vimeo video that there is about pork butchering. There are some good ones but not one that is perfect. It ended up being pretty easy. It's hard to mess up because whatever you mess up can just go in the sausage. But I didn't really mess anything up. I made my own bacon and ham. Best ham and bacon I've ever had!
Watch every video and get good knives. I went to a butcher supply store in clinton twp. Retired butchers knives were $1 to $4. 
That saw sounds like it will work perfect for you. I want to get one but that's down the road after I get my pole barn built.


----------



## 1989toddm (Apr 14, 2014)

gerold said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXPmxWEXrRU
> 
> One of the best i have seen on UTube to butcher hog.(Cutting up the Hog)
> 
> I have seen one on how to shoot and process the pig. It is good also if you need it i can looke for it.



Yes this is the best I have seen also. It's not hard, just keep the meat clean, and after all, you know you want meat, so it's pretty simple. Learning all the cuts takes time, and experience. You won't get it all right the first time, and that's fine.


----------

